# I am a Mason



## SeeKer.mm (Jun 24, 2012)

I am proud to say that as of 06-23-2012, I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason.  My Brothers, I will never forget this day, the day I became a new man!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Jun 24, 2012)

Congratulations, Brother!


----------



## cjapgar (Jun 25, 2012)

Congrats Brother!


----------



## Star Mztyk (Jun 25, 2012)

Congratulations seeker! :7:


----------



## sands67 (Jun 25, 2012)

Congratulations Brother !!!


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 25, 2012)

Congratulations!!!  There is still a world full of "light" out there for you to gain and I hope you enjoy your path seeking it


----------



## BroBill (Jun 25, 2012)

Congratulations Brother! Good luck on the journey you have begun!


----------



## bupton52 (Jun 25, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## VHN5150 (Jun 25, 2012)

Congrats My Brother.... on the level we meet, on the square we live!! Enjoy this Awesome journey....  keep in touch!


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jun 29, 2012)

Well done 

Now, can you cook?  

:thumbup:


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Colby K (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats brother!


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jun 30, 2012)

Michael Hatley said:


> Well done
> 
> Now, can you cook?
> 
> :thumbup:



Haha as a matter of fact, yes I can!


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes and the congratulations.  It really means a lot to me to have been raised, thank you all for your support.


----------



## Ashlar76 (Jun 30, 2012)

Congratulations! Awesome accomplishment. I'm sure it has to be a great feeling. I'm looking forward to that feeling myself.


----------



## Spring TX MM (Jul 16, 2012)

Congratulations Brother. I second what Bro Hatley said. Don't stop now. The 3 Degrees should have lit a fire under you and motivated you to search for that which we all seek. Continue to learn and grow Brother. 

S&F,
Kyle
Spring Lodge #1174


----------



## LIGHTCATCHER (Aug 30, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## chrisu0017 (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## T.N. Sampson (Sep 16, 2012)

SeeKer.mm said:


> I will never forget this day, the day I became a new man!


In what way?  Cordially, Skip.


----------



## JTM (Sep 16, 2012)

congratulations


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Sep 17, 2012)

T.N. Sampson said:


> In what way?  Cordially, Skip.


 
Both mentally and spiritually.


----------

